# Stories about Successful/Unsuccessful Singapore PR Application



## machafloat

Hey all

As simple as the title says, let's share your or others' experience in applying for Singapore PR. Is it really difficult to get or I'm just not that qualified yet (I got rejected, btw)?


----------



## beppi

Every PR application is different and each is assessed on its own merit, under constantly changing criteria.
There's not much point speculating, or tailoring a PR application to "perceived wisdom" about what kind of application is successful.
Generally, to get a PR, you need to either be married to a Singapore citizen (minimum of a year living together), invest S$2.5M in a local company, or work in Singapore for a minimum of three years on EP.
But there is a big grey area, where people who fulfill this get rejected and others who don't can become PR. Other criteria that seem to play a role are your salary, age, skills, how many dependents you have, your race, and probably many others.


----------

